# IVF Friendly Jobs / Professions



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi girls,

As always I know I can can count on my fab FF buddies to give me some much needed advice.

Bella is going to be 1 in a few weeks and my thoughts are now turning to the possiblity of trying to have another cycle. The problem is I don't have a job yet and this needs to happen before I can even contemplate tx. I have been looking for some weeks now but because the entire responsibility of bring in the dosh falls on me I have had to turn jobs down as they just wouldn't make ends meet. Other jobs which would have been great were only full time.

I know thinking of whether to change careers altogether (I was a nursey manager) but need something where I can can earn enough working three days a week (even if they are very long days). I have thought about nannying but I just can't bring myself to leave Bella while I go & look after someone else's children. Plus I don't want to do added housework, lifting etc esp during the 2ww & beyond (if I am blessed again). 


Any thoughts much appreciated.

Sasha xxx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Sasha,

As I am single and have my DD and an expat... now with triplets on the way.... I have often been looking at what I can do for work.  Can never go back to my old careers as I traveled constantly, worked long hours pretty much 24/ 7 as needed and was under enough stress for three lifetimes. 
I recently read an email from one of those parenting websites.. and it listed jobs that would be good for stay at home moms.  Besides the ones like child minding, learning to give massages, accounting it mentioned a business that is evidently growing in the usa and can be done from home.. it is medical data entry.  I know in the usa this is big because of all the insurance companies and records that are required.  Not sure if this is something possible in the UK but I figure after doing years of IVF we must be more skilled in the area of medicine then most.

I have been mostly working part time on ad sales on ex DP's website.  This is mostly all web based.  I have only ever met a client once in person.  Of course generally you have to work on commissions and this can be difficult when supporting a family.  But maybe some companies would give you base plus a commission.

Good luck.  I will be reading to see what ideas the FFs have!


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Sasha - I too have been thinking of things you could do at home. You are obviously IT literate so is there something around that you could do? How about something like proof-reading or indexing which you would need to re-train for but you could do via distance learning perhaps and then when qualified you could work on your own terms at home to fit around your childcare commitments.
Otherwise I think like Bonnie - something like massage, aromatherapy, reiki or some other complementary therapy - you could specialise in helping patients undergoing fertility treatment.

I'm just thinking "out loud" really - I hope you think of something suitable.

Love crusoe
PS I can't believe lovely Bella is nearly a year old, where does the time go?


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

here is that article link .... top jobs for working parents
http://education.yahoo.net/degrees/articles/featured_want_it_all.html

/links


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks so much ladies. Loads of food for thought here. I have a job interview on Friday for the post of NVQ assessor. The great thing is they will pay for my training. The snag is that they're looking for full-time. 

Bonnie, I wish you all the best for your job search as well. 

Sasha xxx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi Sasha,

A number of my friends in the social work profession have entered /started up consultancies where they work when they want, charge a lot of money, and generally have a good lifestyle however they do need to spend some time generating business as well. One also works as a trainer for sw students which seems to pay well.  Perhaps an option would be to do something like this, or to even sign on as an agency nursery nurse which can enable you to work when you want. ?  Also, have you thought about becoming a registered childminder, which would enable you to keep Bella at home and you would have control over the number of children you had and when you worked, if you had teachers as your main clientele for instance, as many seem to want to only work term times.

I also trained as a massage therapist some years ago but only did it for friends, however it is something I am thinking of doing again whilst on maternity leave at local gyms, or even in my home, in order to make ends meet.  I would however have to wait until I am out of the SMP period of 39 weeks, at which point I may consider it worthwhile going back to work in any case. 

Being in the southeast where staff are hard to get in most key professions, any employer may be flexible about your going part time and willing to negotiate. 

Good luck,

roze


----------



## Tea63 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Sasha
Just a thought from over here   - I don't know my way around England and not sure where you are or if you are close to a university. But over here they are always looking for people to take in exchange-students and it pays a couple of hundred dollars (not sure what it will be in pounds) a week.
And are you creative and can do something you could go to markets and sell ? 
All the best for the next treatment  
Tea


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Just want to say I'VE FINALLY GOT A JOB!!!   

Its fab. 3 days a week working on management level in a pre-school. Mostly new staff team and great potential to grow for the future (will have a children's centre on site). After trying all possible directions I am so thankful this rare opportunity has been offered to me. Normally all management posts are full time only. Now onwards to Brno for my next cycle!!! Still have to tell my dad about that bit, but I'm sure my having a job will soften the blow a bit (I hope).

Thanks again girls.

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS SASHA !!!!

Did you get offered yours today ?  I got offered a job at last today too !! ... it's a great part time job, all about media and training and awareness raising and running events ... a real self starter post, with a conservation charity !  Yippppeeee for both of us !  We ahd that long chat on the phone the other day about not finding work, so this is grand news !

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

congrats to Bluebell and Sasha!  Both sound like great jobs.  Amazing to be able to find good parttime jobs in the UK.  But I know you hunted a lot too.  
I am sure it is a big relief off your shoulders.  Good job!


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Great news Bluebell!!! Well done. Yes, I got my offer yesterday as well. It just seems like such a weight has been lifted from my shoulders. I start on the 3rd of September and am really looking forward to it. A little daunting though after not having worked for over 3 years. Yours sounds like a great job too, right up your street. When do you begin?

love,

Sasha xxx


----------

